# The Bootscootin' Books: Romantic Comedy w/a Chick Lit Gone Country Twist!



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

It may be Friday the 13th, but here in DDScott-ville, we're kickin' superstition
to the curb!!!

First, I want to introduce myself...I'm D. D. Scott, an agented romantic comedy
debut author, and I'm thrilled to be a brand new member of Kindle Boards!!!

How did I get here? Well...I'm a huge fan of JA Konrath, and he always says how great it is to hang here...so here I am!

And what a perfect time to discover y'all!!! As of yesterday, I'm a debut Kindle Author!!! Yippee-ki-yay!!!

BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS is finally off my pages and screens and is available for
the first time - today - to be downloaded to your PC, laptop, E-reader of choice
or smart phone!

Here's the scoop...

It's taken me almost nine years - you heard me - Nine Years - to get to this
day! And as you may know from my blogs, and if you're a writer
writing-for-publication you know from your own personal often horrifying
experiences, it ain't no easy journey on the Yellow Brick Road to Publishing Oz.

I survived the nine, tougher-than-tough, heartbreak-after-break years it took
me, the ten complete manuscripts-written it took me, and the larger-than-life
failures that took me and shook me by believing in myself (and my muses too!)
even when and especially when no one else did!

For me and my muses The Carrie Squad, we stayed-on the dance floor, even when
the crowd surrounding it's edges closed-in like vultures circling prey,
snickering and sneering about my audacity to keep bootscootin' to my
out-of-the-norm manuscripts, characters and narrative "chick lit is dead" voice.

And because we kept on dancin', you can now check out our BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS
results by going to Amazon's Kindle Store or Smashwords! Here are the links:

Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/Bootscootin-Blahniks-Books-ebook/dp/B003ZDO30W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281641043&sr=8-2

Smashwords - http://smashwords.com/b/21363

The best part yet...it's cheap! I'm able to share my dreams-come-true for an E-Book price of $2.99!

To hear more about my journey "Bootscootin' My Way Into E-Book Country", come
along with me on my BOOTSCOOTIN' Blog Tour which kicks-off today at Savvy
Authors.

For all tour stops plus the links for both my Amazon Kindle and Smashwords
E-Shelves, see my website http://www.DDScott.com and my blog
http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com!

In the mean time, I'm looking forward to your comments...especially about my
fabulous cover, featuring international cover model Jimmy Thomas!!! Underneath
all that hunk of hotter-than-hot muscle is a great guy with brains and
personality! Who knew they made 'em that way?!

Sexy Sassy Smart BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIK Wishes --- D. D. Scott


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, D.D., and congratulations on your book!

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Sooo much fun learning all about everything here at KindleBoards!!!

Any recommendations for Must-Be-On KindleBoard Forums for Romance Authors? 

I thought the Writer's Cafe looked quite fun and interesting...what else?

And heads-up...I'm a real dunce on techno stuff...sparkly dunce hat and all...so it will take me a bit to figure all this out!!!

Sexy Sassy Smart BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS Wishes --- D. D. Scott


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Mornin', All!

I'm Romantic Comedy Author D. D. Scott, and I'm brand spankin' new to the Kindle Boards! And boy am I havin' a heckuva great time with y'all!!!

I'm starting this "thread" (I think you call it a "thread"...LOL!) to cuss and discuss all-things-Bootscootin' Books regarding my Romantic Comedies with a Chick Lit Gone Country Twist.

Here's the scoop:

I'm sooo thrilled to be able to offer y'all the opportunity to escape into the Chick Lit Gone Country World of my Bootscootin' Books Series for less than a trip to your local dollar store!

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS  * - Book One in the series - think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy is now available for 99 Cents!!!

You can then keep right on going with the Bootscootin' Books Series for $2.99 each for books two and three - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS and BUCKLES ME BABY.

For *STOMPIN' ON STETSONS*, think Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers.

And for *BUCKLES ME BABY*, it's all about paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us.

What a treat that here on Kindle you can read an entire series for less than one paperback book at any brick-and-mortar store!!! I luuuvvv that about Kindle, don't you?!

Anyhoo...I thought I'd share recent reviews I've received for the Bootscootin' Books...to give y'all a taste of the series.

Praise for BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS:

"What a light, fun read with lots of laughs...and love. Roxy Rae and Zayne have danced right onto my (cyber) keeper shelf. I'm looking forward to reading more from the very talented D. D. Scott." --- Heather Webber, author of The Lucy Valentine Novels

"I love this book. The tone, setting, the quirky characters and the witty and sexy repartee made this a rip-roaring, laugh-a-minute, entertaining and sexy read." --- D. Love "voracious reader"

Praise for STOMPIN' ON STETSONS:

"D. D. Scott knows how to deliver a rockin' good time! Book two in the Bootscootin' books delivers more good fun, sassy characters, a pick-up truck full of laughs, and the promise of more to come as the series continues." --- Misa Ramirez, author of The Lola Cruz Mysteries

"D. D. Scott delivered another great story about family and love...I'm so happy to see the same characters from her Bootscootin' Blahniks revisited here. Her characters are getting more fun and quirky&#8230;I can't wait to read more from D. D." --- Tonya Kappes, author of CARPE BEAD 'EM

***Average Amazon Customer Review = 5 Stars***

I'm sooo looking forward to getting to know all of you!!!

Happy Reading!!! --- D. D. Scott

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please read our Forum Decorum thread._ 
[/quote]


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks to all of you, for making February my best sales month ever!!!

I'm just beyond thrilled to be able to introduce you to my Bootscootin' Books Series for less than a trip to your local dollar store.

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS at the 99 Cent Price Point * has gotten me a ton of new and fabulous readers, and I'm luuuvvvin' getting to know you!

Then, thanks to Kindle, knowing I can treat y'all to my entire Bootscootin' Books Series for less than one paperback at a brick-and-mortar store, is a terrific reason for me to just stay in my jammies and slippers and continue crankin' out quirky fun reads for your enjoyment.

The Bootscootin' Books Series continues this May...but with a Cozy Mystery twist...

*My new, Cozy Cash Mysteries release on or around May 16th with Book One - THUG GUARD:*

Think a wanna-be-Plum - yeah, as in Stephanie Plum, who's far, far from Plum in her Rachel Zoe-esque world -meets a Ponzi-scheme king Bernie Madoff-type and "lit-erally", as the Rachel Zoe loves to say, the double agent out to destroy the cozy cash, feeder fund world that makes Wall Street sing.

It's Charlie's Angels - Mom Squad style - meets the new SEC's Walker, Texas Ranger.

I can't wait for you to see what's happening with the Bootscootin' Books' characters as they go all RomCom-Cozy (Romantic Comedy...but with a ton of fabulous fun, Cozy Mystery adventures mashed-in)!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

In honor of Ebook Week, not only am I announcing that yes, *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS * - Book One in my Bootscootin' Books Series (think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy) - *will remain at 99 Cents*...no plans to increase the price as I luuuvvv introducing y'all to my romantic comedies with a chick lit gone-country twist for less than a trip to your local dollar store...

BUT...

You can also continue to pick up the entire series (*STOMPIN' ON STETSONS * and *BUCKLES ME BABY * included at $2.99 each) for less than the price of one paperback book...

To keep treating my readers, and letting you know how much I adore you, I'm going to release *THUG GUARD * - Book One in my new Cozy Cash Mysteries, which continues with my Bootscootin' Books' characters along with a Cozy Mystery twist - in May, for 99 Cents too!!!

*Welcome to my Bootscootin' World with funtabulous books-for-under-a-buck!!!*


----------



## Michele Scott (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi D.D.,

I just bought a copy of Bootscootin! It sounds terrific and with one easy click I can now start reading it. First off, congrats. My story is similiar to yours and we have the same last name! maybe one day we can get together and go dancing. 

I started writing when I was a kid and then when my oldest was born and was a pretty sick infant, I stayed home and wrote my first book, almost twenty years ago! YIKES. It took me 8 manuscripts and 12 years to get a publishing deal. The Nikki Sands aka The Wine Lover's Mysteries were picked up by Penguin back in 2005. I thought, "Wow! This is it." In some ways it was. I will forevor be grateful to have had that opportunity, but boy was it an education and a painful one many times, working with a Legacy Publisher. All the stories on this board, are sadly true. I sold through all of my wine mysteries and they are all in multiple printings. I also sold three of my Michaela Bancroft Mysteries to them. Alas, after five years of writing book after book, they dropped me. I wanted to get paid more than a four figure advance. Imagien that? I was working like a dog writing up to three books a year and the pay checks weren't equalling out. I was a mid-list author, and it was becoming hard to pay bills, write books and take care of a family because I wasn't earning what I needed to be earning. Writing became a chore for me and not so much fun any longer and I knew I needed to change that, because I am passionate about writing.

I now have the rights back on my Michaela Bancroft Mysteries and they are selling, and I am finally earning money where I can pay the bills and do what I LOVE to do--write! It's a great feeling.

I wish you the very best with your writing. I am excited to start your book tonight on my Kindle (if I can get it out of my daughter's hands). She's 10 and has also discovered how very cool The Kindle is.

Cheers,
Michele Scott

hthttp://www.michelescott.com


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Michele Scott said:


> Hi D.D.,
> 
> I just bought a copy of Bootscootin! It sounds terrific and with one easy click I can now start reading it. First off, congrats. My story is similiar to yours and we have the same last name! maybe one day we can get together and go dancing.
> 
> ...


Thanks beyond bunches for all your kind BOOTSCOOTIN' Books comments, Michele! Happy Reading!!!

I'm going to go check out your books as well right now...and will get them for my Kindle too!!!

Your own writing-for-publication story is sooo powerful too...I'd luuuvv to hear more on this and am messaging you right now!!!

I'm thrilled to have met you here on Kindle Boards, Michele!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a quick note to let y'all know I'm havin' a heckuva great time gettin' cozy - as in Cozy Mystery "cozy" - with all my Bootscootin' Books characters!!!

That's right...in my new series debuting in May, my Bootscootin' characters are takin' their romcom farcical adventures and addin' a Cozy Mystery twist!

*Spoiler Alert:*

In my new Cozy Cash Mysteries, the Bootscootin' Mom Squad is the new Charlie's Angels...well...the Blue-Haired version that is...

THUG GUARD, Book One in this series debuts in May.

In the mean time, you can catch-up on these characters in my Bootscootin' Books Series as well as get all the Behind & Beyond My Books scoop about these books on my blog at http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com !!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Tickled to let y'all know I've submitted *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS * - Book One in my Bootscootin' Books Series - to be featured on the superfab Pixel of Ink!!!

If you haven't checked out *Pixel of Ink* yet...here's the scoop:

On Facebook:

*http://www.facebook.com/PixelofInk*

Pixel of Ink Site:

*http://www.pixelofink.com/*

I'm sooo thrilled that all my books qualify to be Pixel of Ink Bargain Books based on price and the number of 5-Star reviews...so I guess we'll just wait and see...

Nothin' beats the ability to treat readers to an entire series of my books for less than the cost of one paperback book! I especially luuuvvv that you can begin your Bootscootin' journey into my D. D. Scott-ville worlds for just 99 Cents.

The Bootscootin' Books are romantic comedies with a chick lit gone-country twist.

Think Sex and The City meet Urban Cowboy!

See y'all on the "virtual" dance floors between the pages of my Bootscootin' Books...

And for tons of the Behind and Beyond My Books Scoop, check out my blog at http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll be checking out your books. They look like fun reads.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi DD--

I've downloaded a sample and started reading. It is a lot of fun!

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> I'll be checking out your books. They look like fun reads.


Awwww shucks, L.C.!

Thanks bunches!

I'm 80% done with your WE INTERRUPT THIS DATE...and sooo don't want it to end...I want more...I want more...next book now...next book now. Okay...I'll ask nicely...please?


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi DD--
> 
> I've downloaded a sample and started reading. It is a lot of fun!
> 
> Dana


Thanks sooo very much, Dana!

Tickled beyond pink that you're enjoying my Bootscootin' World!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Just wanted to give y'all here on the Kindle Boards a big 'ole bootscootin' shout-out and thank you for making this my best Bootscootin' Books month ever!!!

I'm havin' a ball introducing you to my romantic comedies with a chick lit gone-country twist for less than a trip to your local dollar store.

*And not only can I treat you to BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS for 99 Cents*, *I can then treat you to the entire series for less than the price of one paperback book!*

Only here at Amazon can I make that happen, and *I sooo luuuvvv that I can give you fabulous reads at fabulous prices.*

I'm listening to you, Kindle-rs, and I'm sooo enjoying getting to know all of you!

Y'all are welcome in D. D. Scott-ville  anytime!

Happy Reading!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Luv your high energy and great sense of humor, DD!

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Luv your high energy and great sense of humor, DD!
> 
> Dana


Thanks bunches, Dana!

Nothin' makes me happier than treating my readers to tons of LOLs and romcom farcical, high-energy escapades!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

TGIF, Kindle Readers!!!

I can't believe I'm only about five weeks out from debuting the next book featuring all my Bootscootin' Books Characters!!!

THUG GUARD releases on or around May 16th!

But this time, the Bootscootin' Books Crew is adding a cozy mystery element to their chick lit gone country romcom twists.

In the mean time, *treat yourself to Book One in the series - BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - for just 99 Cents*, and think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy...then...

*Keep treatin' yourself to the other two books in the series -STOMPIN' ON STETSONS and BUCKLES ME BABY - for a total of less than one paperback book!*

*Nothin' beats treating readers to great books for great prices!*

Happy Reading!!! And welcome to my D. D. Scott-ville Bootscootin' World!!!

P.S. I've got all the scoop on these books plus excerpts too on my website at *http://www.DDScott.com * !!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> Wow! I loved this book. The descriptions are so vivid and colourful it really feels like the reader's going through the same wild rollercoaster ride as Roxy and Zayne. And the love scenes are so sexy that I was getting pretty hot reading them! I fell in love with Zayne myself! It's a funny, sexy, sassy attitude of a read, and I can't wait to get stuck into the next one.


Awww shucks, Sibel! Thanks beyond bunches for bein' a fantabulous new, Bootscootin' Fan!!!

I can't wait to hear what you think of the next two books in the series - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS and BUCKLES ME BABY.

And hold onto your hat and boots, 'cause comin' on or around May 16th, the entire Bootscootin' Crew is goin' cozy too...as in Cozy Mystery "cozy" with the release of THUG GUARD, Book One in my new, Cozy Cash Mystery Series!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Virtual drinks are on me tonight, Kindle Board-ers!

My romantic comedy *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS * was not only chosen for a Pixel of Ink Bargain Book on Monday, it just became the next Bargain Book recommended by Kindle Nation Daily!

Here's the scoops:

http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-kindle-book-bootscootin-blahniks/

http://kindlenationdaily.com/?p=1739

What a week for BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS!!!

A big 'ole Bootscootin' Thank U too to all my new readers and fans who've helped me reach my highest rank ever this week at #600...with a #31 spot too on the Bestseller List for Humorous Books, right behind #29 Chelsea Handler and #30 Shirley MacLaine!

What a hoot and then some to be paired-up with those sassy chicks!!! And here's all the skivvy on that http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/04/super-fun-amazon-kindle-rankings-for.html


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow D.D.  It's like hitting the jackpot!  Congratulations to you.  I'm hoping the sales are endless after this!!


----------



## Beach_bumz (Mar 20, 2011)

I've got all three loaded on my kindle and ready for some beach reading as I head to Hawaii tomorrow! Looking forward to reading your books


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi D.D.--

Yes, you are EVERYWHERE this week. Your boot is truly scootin'. And I'm enjoying the info at your blog, too.

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Wow D.D. It's like hitting the jackpot! Congratulations to you. I'm hoping the sales are endless after this!!


LOL, Maureen...being both a Pixel of Ink pick and a Kindle Nation Daily pick in the same week does feel like hitting a big 'ole jackpot!

Thanks bunches for the congrats!

I've sold something like 262 copies of BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS since Monday afternoon! Super squeee!!! Plus, the sales for the other two books in the Bootscootin' Books Series are wayyy, wayyy up too!

And yes, the sales are terrific, but it's the fact I'm finding sooo many new and fantabulous readers and fans that means the most to me!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Beach_bumz said:


> I've got all three loaded on my kindle and ready for some beach reading as I head to Hawaii tomorrow! Looking forward to reading your books


Thanks bunches, Beach Bumz! How sweet of you to let me know, and welcome to my Bootscootin' World!

Cheers to a fantabulous, Hawaiian Bootscootin' Adventure! Happy Reading and Aloha too!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi D.D.--
> 
> Yes, you are EVERYWHERE this week. Your boot is truly scootin'. And I'm enjoying the info at your blog, too.
> 
> Dana


Hello, Dana!

Wow...it truly has been a boot-scootin' of a week! LOL!

I'm thrilled you're enjoying my blogs too! I just luuuvvv chatting with you all over our cyber communities! Cheers!

*******************

And here's the scoop on all my blogs for those of you who don't know where all to find me:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com

http://thenakedhero.com


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Thanks to all of you beyond fantabulous Kindle Readers and Fans*, my Bootscootin' Books have had yet another record-breaking week of sales!!!

*Today, The Bootscootin' Books will hit their 600th sale...for just the month of April alone!*

*Y'all rock! And I'm sooo thrilled to welcome y'all to my bootscootin' world!*

_But hold onto your seats...'cause Book One in my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries THUG GUARD will be released on or around May 16th...and y'all can pick-up right where you left off after book three of The Bootscootin' Books - BUCKLES ME BABY. That's right, my new series marks the beginning of my Bootscootin' Characters gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy!_

Happy Reading! And Happy Easter Weekend too!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't believe in just two weeks from Monday, the next book in my Bootscootin' Books Series will be released!

And I absolutely can't wait to share it with you!

This time...The Bootscootin' Books are gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy with my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries, featuring all your fave Bootscootin' characters!!!

Here's some funtabulous scoop to tide you over 'til then...










Wow...do I luuuvvv, luuuvvv, luuuvvv this cover!

And woohoo...*what a grand, kick-off to my new, Cozy Cash Mystery Series!*

Bravo to my fantabulous designer Shelley of Webcrafters Design!!! You rock, Shelley!!!

Now...here's a little something special and super-sweet about these Cozy Cash Mystery Series Covers...

I wanted a unique and fun way to help readers immediately know which book in the series each story is, but with titles like THUG GUARD, LIP GLOCK, SMOOTH CRIMINALS, and so on, that could be a wee bit tough.

Sooo...I decided to make the Big 'Ole Bag Full Of Money underneath each "A Cozy Cash Mystery" subtitle, the clue.

From now on, when I say all you have to do "is follow the money and/or the cozy cash trail"...you can not only solve the mystery in each book, but also immediately know the order of the books in the series too, by "following the money"...as in the number in the middle of each book's cash bag which will tell you which book in the series you've got!

Fun and super-cool, right?!

The best part...you've only got a little over two weeks 'til you can try it out and "follow the money" in THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries.

Think a Wanna-Be-Plum...yeah, as in Stephanie Plum...who's also a Hollywood Stylist to The Stars teaming-up with her very own Bond, James Bond-style U. S. Marshal who's about to bring down a Madoff-style Ponzi-scheming King. Oh...and along for the adventure, try The Bootscootin' Books Mom Squad - now a blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels - plus all the rest of your fave Bootscootin' characters too!

Sexy Sassy Smart THUG GUARD and Cozy Cash Mysteries Wishes --- D. D. Scott

P.S. THUG GUARD will be released on or about May 16th...and ohhh yeahhh, I'm keepin' the Cozy Cash Mysteries Ebooks at just 99 Cents each (more on that next week)!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Talk about a huge Happy Hour in D. D. Scott-ville...oh yeahhhh!

Last night, I learned from Steve Windwalker of Kindle Nation Daily that *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS is one of the Top 10 Mother's Day Books on Kindle Nation Daily! *

Here's the scoop:

*http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/05/mothers-day-spotlight-its-always-mothers-day-in-kindle-nation-but-we-wouldnt-want-to-let-it-go-by-without-shining-a-light-on-10-great-reads-for-99-cents-each/*

Congrats to my friends Indie Epub Superstars L.C. Evans, Karen Cantwell, Ruth Harris, Monique Martin, Cathy Wiley, LJ Sellers, Annette Mackey, Kathyrn Shay, and Rachel Howzell for also making the list!!!

And thanks to all you Kindle Nation Daily readers!!! Hugs and Luv and Virtual Drinks Are On Me Tonight!!!

P.S. Oh, and the Happiest of Mother's Day wishes to all of you!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*THUG GUARD is here!!!*

_All your fave Bootscootin' Books Characters are back...and they're gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy in my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries!

Oh, and The Bootscootin' Books Mom Squad...well...let's just say...they've morphed into a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels._

Here's the superfab scoop:

*Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King. *

Hollywood Stylist to The Stars Zoey Witherspoon is a wanna-be Stephanie Plum, and to that end, she's now moonlighting as a badge-toting P.I. But on her way to style one of her infamously diva-esque clients, she discovers her first Dead Guy in a Range Rover parked next to her. And this isn't just any dead guy. It's the guy with a Russian mob connection, who her former client, Ponzi-scheming King Bernard McCall, hired to knock her off.

Bond, James Bond-style Double Agent Roman Bellesconi is hell-bent on bringing down Ponzi-scheming King Bernard McCall. Why? Because (1) that's his job. But also because (2) he's got a lot more at stake than job security. If he doesn't bring down Bernie, his family's monarchy will be destroyed.

As the dead guys keep piling-up around 'em, Zoey may be damn sick of Roman's deep and very dark secrets, but, she's also convinced that perhaps, like Roman's been reiterating, it's only because he's keeping those secrets, they're both still alive. But is there a way for their cover to be blown, Roman's secrets thus revealed, and each of 'em live to tell about it?

Happy Reading!!!


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm super excited to read Thug Guard! I got it on my Kindle and started it today while at my Dr's appt. I especially laughed "at this unique stage in my life, it was all about who would rather bury my clients _beneath_ the carpet." Oh, yea! I cackled out loud. Yes! I typed cackled!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Tonya said:


> I'm super excited to read Thug Guard! I got it on my Kindle and started it today while at my Dr's appt. I especially laughed "at this unique stage in my life, it was all about who would rather bury my clients _beneath_ the carpet." Oh, yea! I cackled out loud. Yes! I typed cackled!!!


WooHoo, Tonya! I'm sooo thrilled you're enjoying THUG GUARD, and thanks bunches for letting me know!

Zoey has tons more LMAO lines throughout the book...and so do The Mom Squad's Aunt Tulip and Grams! Oh, and wait 'til you see what Grams does with her hearing aids.

Happy Reading!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Now that the 4th book featuring my Bootscootin' Books Characters is here - THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in cozy mystery cozy, a lot of my readers and fans are asking in what order they should read the books to follow the series from Book One to Book Four.

So here's the scoop on each one, in order, and a sneak peek at what you can expect from each book featuring the Bootscootin' Characters:*

_BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers

BUCKLES ME BABY - Think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us

THUG GUARD - Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King_

The Bootscootin' Books are romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twists...and now a cozy mystery twist too!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' World!

P.S. The next book - LIP GLOCK - will be released in August...right in time to wrap-up all your summer, beach-time reading!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Memorial Day Weekend, All!

*THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - made its Kindle Nation Daily Debut last Thursday, and tomorrow, Memorial Day, it will be the KND eBook of the Day!!!*

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/05/knd-kindle-free-book-alert-thursday-may-26-ten-10-brand-new-freebies-this-morning-plus-think-the-rachel-zoe-project-meets-bond-james-bond-and-a-madoff-style-ponzi-scheming-king-and-you

I'm beyond over the moon to be back at KND!!!

Waving atchya, KND Readers and Fans!

And welcome to my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Books Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy...and where your Bootscootin' Mom Squad has now morphed into a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels.

Happy Reading!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Oh-boy-oh-boy-oh-boy, I'm over the moon to share with y'all that my new, D. D. Scott "Put Your Big Girl Panties On & Deal With It" Blog Tour kicks-off tomorrow, Monday, June 6th!!!*

Here's all the wayyy fab fun scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/d-d-scott-put-your-big-girl-panties-on.html

We're celebratin' the release of my 5th Indie Epub Book and 1st RomCom-Cozy - THUG GUARD - with a rip-roarin' of a great time!!!

***Note: You will want to gather-up extra cocktail fixin's this weekend...'cause you're sooo gonna need 'em during this LMAO-while-learning-too extravaganza!!!***


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

_So how is it that an author gets to that magic place where they can write Page One of their next book?_

*Here's my secret...plus a Sneak Peek (Spoiler Alert!!!) at the first couple pages of my next release LIP 
GLOCK - Book Two of The Cozy Cash Mysteries - which will release in August on both Kindle and Nook:*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock.html


----------



## Teresa Morgan (Apr 26, 2011)

Your books sound great, D.D.!

Teresa


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Teresa Morgan said:


> Your books sound great, D.D.!
> 
> Teresa


Aw-shucks, Teresa!

Thanks beyond bunches...and welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

_Nothin' beats treating readers to "great books for great prices"!_

And *the ultimate reward for authors is...getting Amazon Reviews like this one...where a reader thinks your latest release - THUG GUARD - is the "Jason Bourne of comedic capers"!!!*

Here's the scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/d-d-scott-writes-jason-bourne-of.html

This is why writers write...to make readers and fans luuuvvv a book sooo much they encourage others to read it too!

And thanks again, Jeff Lee, for this incredible review!!! U rock!!!

Oh, and a big 'ole Happy Father's Day shout-out to all you superfab Dads!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

"The Jason Bourne of comic capers"--what a great line!  Love to watch your zest!

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> "The Jason Bourne of comic capers"--what a great line! Love to watch your zest!
> 
> Dana


Thanks sooo very much, Dana!

That review still has me over the big 'ole moon!

And speakin' of being wayyy over the moon...I'm am sooo luuuvvvin' your AIN'T LOVE GRAND! And I gotta tell ya, I don't usually read fiction with a spiritual element...but you got me with this one! I sooo luuuvvv the herbal healing elements, and I think you truly have a gift of writing books with "church" elements that don't push away those of us not into that...Well done!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Not only am I sooo darn thrilled to be an Indie Epubbed Kindle Author, but I'm also a big-time Kindle Reader and Fan too!

We're talkin', I read about 2-3 books per week now on my Kindle!

I'm going to start going back and Tagging...and "liking"...and reviewing too...for all the superfab authors I'm discovering on Kindle!!!

How many of you - both Indie Epub Authors and our readers and fans too - "tag" books when you're finished with 'em or even before you've finished 'em?

It's a terrific way for us to help other authors and the writers we luuuvvv too!!!

Tagging, for those of you not familiar with this term, heck...I just figured it out about two weeks ago, helps us, as readers, "find" your books.

For example, all my books are tagged as "bargain books"...because they are between 99 Cents each and $2.99...so people who search for bargain books on Amazon can easily find me that way.  

In addition, I tag my books by the elements within them...so for example, for BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS, there's a huge bootscootin' element (aka country line dancing element) so you can find my book on Amazon if you search for line dancing.

Now then, as a reader, I can go onto some of my fave authors' Amazon book pages like Dana Taylor's AIN'T LOVE GRAND and tag it for herbal and natural healing.  I can go into Tonya Kappes' THE LADYBUG JINX and tag it for its flower element.  Or Sible Hodge's Amber Fox Mysteries and tag it Amber Fox so any readers wanting to know which of Sibel's book are the Amber Fox Mysteries can pull 'em all up that way.

How many of you Indie Epubbed Authors...and my Readers and Fans too...know about Tagging and use it?

I know I sure appreciate your efforts...as both a Kindle Author and Kindle Reader!!!

So a big 'ole Thank U for tagging me and my books plus all those Kindle Books you luuuvvv too!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers, Y'All!!!

And for those of you celebrating the 4th of July Holiday Weekend, I hope you're having a fantabulous one!!!

*I'm tickled to debut my recently re-vamped Books Page on my website...where you'll find excerpts from all my books as well as superfab fun extras in my Notes to Readers.*

_Welcome to D. D Scott-ville!

And welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!_

http://www.ddscott.com/books.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohhh yeahhhh!!!

Talk about a 4th of July Fireworks Spectacular in D. D. Scott-ville...

*Right before all our grillin' and chillin', I was notified that THUG GUARD  was The Frugal eReader's Monday's Three "Under One" Pick!!!*

Which means it was their choice of a great read for under one dollar!!!

Thank U sooo very much, Elizabeth!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/07/04/mondays-three-under-nine-under-five-under-one-7411/

Cyber drinks are on me all week long, Y'All!!! Yep...I'm still celebrating!

_***Note: Thanks to Frugal eReader's shout-out, I sold over 320 books last week alone! That means I've welcomed 320+ new Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Readers to my D. D. Scott-ville World! And nothin' makes me happier than welcoming new readers and fans!!!_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Monday, Y'All!!!

*If you want a hoot of a great read to start off your week...check out my LMAO, Bootscootin' Blahniks Bitch'n Review at Cari Russo's Bitch'n Book Reviews Blog!!!*

I keep tellin' Cari she's got to start writing her own books too...the chick is a stitch and then some!!!

Anyhoo...

_I'm over the moon 'cause Cari gave my Bootscootin' Blahniks an 8 outta 10 which means in her world it's "Pretty Darn Bitch'n"!!!_

I never thought I'd squeeze my rear-end into a Size 8 anything...so I'm thrilled!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://carirusso.blogspot.com/2011/07/bootscootin-blahniks-by-dd-scott.html

If you're an author and want a great, entertaining as heck review, submit your books to Cari Russo!!!

And, if you're a reader, Cari has some superfab terrific selections to build your Kindle Library!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Now that the 4th book featuring my Bootscootin' Books Characters is here -

THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in cozy mystery cozy...

And the 5th book - LIP GLOCK - is comin' mid-August...

A lot of my readers and fans are asking in what order they should read the books to follow the series from Book One to Book Four.

So...not only am I givin' ya the scoop on each one, in order, and a sneak peek at what you can expect from each book featuring the Bootscootin' Characters...

*I've just dropped the price to 99 Cents for each book in the series!!!*

_I luuuvvv treating my readers and fans to "great books for great prices"!!!

And now you can one-click-buy any of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries for less than a trip to your local dollar store!!!_

Here's the scoop on each one:

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers

BUCKLES ME BABY - Think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us

THUG GUARD - Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

The Bootscootin' Books are romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twists...and now a cozy mystery twist too!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!*

P.S. The next book - LIP GLOCK - will be released in August...right in time to wrap-up all your summer, beach-time reading!

P.S.S. For excerpts of all five books plus sneak peeks at number six, visit my website http://www.DDScott.com


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*It's Dollar Days in D. D. Scott-ville!!!*

Welcome to *every single one of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries too for 99 Cents each...less than a trip to your local dollar store!*

Why?!

Because _I luuuvvv treatin' my readers and fans to great books for great prices!!!_

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/07/now-you-can-read-any-d-d-scott-romantic.html

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!

P.S. You can also always get excerpts of each of my books as well as tons of Behind & Beyond My Books scoop on my website http://www.DDScott.com


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just about one week, and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!

Today, I'm celebrating the debut of LIP GLOCK's Cover!!!*

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

_*...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon, * _ who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, _*once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, * _ to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
Price: 99 Cents

*And here's the superfab sassy cover...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/lip-glocks-cover-is-here.html


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi DD--

The new cover for LIP GLOCK is excellent!  Continues the series well with THUG GUARD and is so eye-catching. I like the red lips and what is with the pig? Guess I'll have to read all about it.

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi DD--
> 
> The new cover for LIP GLOCK is excellent! Continues the series well with THUG GUARD and is so eye-catching. I like the red lips and what is with the pig? Guess I'll have to read all about it.
> 
> Dana


Awe-shucks, Dana!!!

Thanks sooo very much for the LIP GLOCK shout-out!!!

And oh my!!! I can't wait to introduce you to The Cozy Cash Mysteries' new swine element...LOL!!! Super squeeesss...I mean "squeals"!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Huge Happy Dancin' today in D. D. Scott-ville, Y'All!

*One year...almost to-the-day...since my debut release Bootscootin' Blahniks, my sixth book is here!!!

LIP GLOCK - Book Two of my Cozy Cash Mysteries - is now available for 99 Cents!*

Here's the super-sonic thrill-ride scoop on LIP GLOCK:

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

Buckle your seatbelts! Cozy Cash Mystery, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon - now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond - once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy-cash...but this time, all Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato!

*But what I'm celebrating most about my Journey to Publishing Oz...is all of you...my readers and fans!!!

Over the last year, 5500 of you have joined my D. D. Scott-ville Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!*

I can't believe it was just a year ago I decided I'd heard this - from traditional NY Publishers - for the last time:

"We love your voice, D. D., and your books too. You are really very funny. But we just can't sell these kind of books in today's market."

Well...guess what, NY?

I can sell 'em, and I have sold 'em...to the tune of over 5500 copies in just the first year!!!

But again, it's not that I've sold that number of copies that matters most to me...

It's that I've reached 5500 readers!!! I've made 5500 readers and fans LOL!!! Nothin' matters more to me than that!

So with LIP GLOCK's release, comes a huge 'ole Thank You from all my heart and soul!!!

Y'all rock, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Cheers to you and Happy Reading too!!!

The Best of LIP GLOCK Wishes --- D. D. Scott

P.S. And wait 'til y'all see what's comin' next...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Here's a Sneak Peek at what's comin' soon to D. D. Scott-ville...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/whats-next-in-d-d-scott-ville.html

Think Special Edition Boxed Sets with over-the-top, superfab fun extras...

plus...

The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries...

plus...

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Who-ville!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks bunches all you superfab Kindle UK Readers and Fans for makin'...

STOMPIN' ON STETSONS

BUCKLES ME BABY

and now

THUG GUARD

too

*Amazon Kindle UK Bestsellers*!

Y'all rock!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

In celebration of hitting the 6500 sales mark...

*I made BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - the book that started it all for me - FREE on Smashwords!*

But _*let's see if - together - we can make it free for all u Kindle peeps too...here's how...*_

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/09/bootscootin-blahniks-is-now-free-on.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!

BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...as of just a few moments ago is...*

#13 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books

#1 in Humor

#3 in Contemporary Romance

I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 26,000 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds just since Thursday night at 7 PM Central Time!!!

Happy Reading, Y'all!!!

*There's just something so magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!*

And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.

_*Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm over the moon to be sharin' my Bootscootin' Series & my Cozy Cash Mysteries too with sooo many new Kindle readers and fans!!!

*Now with Book One - Bootscootin' Blahniks - being Free on Kindle, I can treat you to all five of the books in these series for a total of $3.96!!!

Nothin' beats treatin' y'all to great books for great prices!!!*

For BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

For STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - think Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet The Fockers

For BUCKLES ME BABY - think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us.

For THUG GUARD - think The Rachel Zoe Project...meets Bond, James Bond...and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

And for LIP GLOCK - think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

_*Welcome to all 2000+ of you Kindle Peeps who've bought these books in the last week!!!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!*_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*I'm over the moon that Daily Cheap Reads - one of my fave Ereading blogs - chose to feature all three of my Bootscootin' Books!!!*

Here's the scoop straight from yesterday's Daily Cheap Reads:

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/09/27/dd-scott-bootscooting-work/

I find a ton of great books for great prices on Daily Cheap Reads...how 'bout you?

*And what a thrill to be able to offer you all three of my Bootscootin' Books for a total of $1.98!!!

That's right...Bootscootin' Blahniks is still Free on Kindle and Stompin' on Stetsons and Buckles Me Baby are just 99 Cent each!!!*

And once you've read The Bootscootin' Books, you can continue the quirky-crazy adventures of all the main characters in my new series The Cozy Cash Mysteries...where my romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twist now get a James Bond twist too!

Here's the scoop on all five books, and if you're like me, and like to read series in order...here you go:

For BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

For STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - think Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet The Fockers

For BUCKLES ME BABY - think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us.

For THUG GUARD - think The Rachel Zoe Project...meets Bond, James Bond...and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

And for LIP GLOCK - think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

Welcome to all 5500+ of you Kindle Peeps who've bought these books in September!!!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!

Nothin' beats treatin' y'all to great books for great prices!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

What's new in my Bootscootin' World?!

Well...how 'bout this...

_*Your fave Bootscootin' Books characters - The Mom Squad - are back...this time, in their very own short story series...The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries!!!*_

Here's all the scoop in *my new cyber home...D. D. Scott-ville*:

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com/2011/10/licensed-for-love-mom-squad-mini-mayhem.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

So what happens after BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS's "The End"?

Well...there's STOMPIN' ON STETSONS and BUCKLES ME BABY, followed by THUG GUARD, LIP GLOCK, FLUID FULFILLMENT, and LICENSED FOR LOVE...then...

*Welcome to Madness Under The Mistletoe  - A Christmas Anthology!*

Where I treat you to the scoop regarding Zoey and Roman for this holiday season...

*Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Whoville*

In this anthology of four Christmas novellas (for just $2.99), we've got...

*Reindeer with an emissions problem, Christmas superstitions galore, a quirky-museum miracle and a pole dancer turned assistant to Mrs. C (as in Mrs. Claus)!!!*










Here's a Sneak Peek at my Cozy Cash Mystery contribution to this collection - HULLABALOO AND HOLLY TOO:

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com/2011/10/hullabaloo-and-holly-too-sneak-peek-at.html

Happy Holidays from my home to yours!!!


----------



## lmolaski (May 16, 2011)

Read it and LOVED it!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

lmolaski said:


> Read it and LOVED it!


Thanks sooo very much, Laina!

I'm over the moon to hear you're luuuvvvin' my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mysteries Worlds!!!

I'm looking forward to reading your books as well! They look like just my kinda reads!

Cheers to you!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

While y'all are reading *MADNESS UNDER THE MISTLETOE  * or any of my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mysteries or Mini-Mayhem Mysteries, I've got the perfect cocktail for you...

*The...

Under The Mistletoe Martini!!!*

With crushed candy canes around the rim...

Here's the scoop and the recipe too...

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com/2011/11/cheers-to-yall-with-under-mistletoe.html

Happy Holidays from my home to yours!

And Happy Reading and Cheers to Y'All too!!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Your martini looks awesome, but I snagged Madness Under the Mistletoe instead.  Can't wait to read it


----------

